# career break from public service



## pcocp (20 Jan 2009)

What's the position with taking a career break from the public service (HSE). If I wanted to take a year out for genuine reasons, is it true that when i'm due to come back to work, the HSE need only offer me a position at the same grade or lower than what i had before i left, and that there is no guarantee of return to the same location?

Also, I have been told that when I return after the 1 year career break, the HSE have another 12 months to find me a position, so in effect I could be jobless for up to 1 year after coming back from the career break. 

Is it evan a good idea to take a career break at the moment given that things are so bad now, economy wise. I have heard some horror stories about people coming back from career breaks to be give only part time positions.....etc. 

thanks,
PCOCP.


----------



## Eblanoid (20 Jan 2009)

pcocp said:


> Is it evan a good idea to take a career break at the moment given that things are so bad now, economy wise.



Surely you've answered your own question.  At a time when thousands are losing their jobs, you have a relatively secure one; yet, you're considering ditching it "temporarily" just as the government is set to introduce massive cost savings in the public service.  When it comes to choosing public servants to lay off permanently, I doubt that the ones who aren't at work, for whatever reason, will be looked on favourably.

Now is a time to secure your sources of income, not ditch them.


----------



## Thedoc (20 Jan 2009)

Pcocp,

Different sections within the Public Sector have varying guidelines, it's usually normal that your current position is kept "open" for you for a maximum of one year. At the end of one year (assuming you take one year off), you either come back to your existing post or if you seek an extension, on your return, they could offer you anything (within your existing job description/ grade) This could mean having to relocate to  anywhere within the State. You would need to check exactly what the HSE career break policy entails.

I'm currently on a career break from the Public Service and given the dramatic and rapid downturn in the Irish economy, I'm thinking seriously of returning to my job later this year (I hope I have a job to come back to!). I agree with Eblanoid that it's not the right time to think about ditching your job temporarily. 

Personally, I would advise you to think carefully and weigh up all your options. Hold onto your job for now.

Hope this  helps


----------



## gipimann (20 Jan 2009)

I'm aware of someone who took 5 years up to Nov 2007, and couldn't get back into the HSE at the time due to the embargo on recruitment.  He was granted another year off (he was working abroad so wasn't without work).  In Nov 2008, he only managed to get back in because the service had been reduced in staff due to 2 retirements and 2 bereavements.

I think I read on a post here somewhere that the HSE have a waiting list of persons waiting to come back from career break, so I'd think twice before making any final decision.

It is true that you may be offered a post at a lower grade than the one you left, until a vacancy becomes available at your original grade - not something I'd be banking on in the current circumstances.    There's no guarantee at all of getting your existing job in your current location back - all depends on your job I suppose.

Would work-sharing (flexible working) be an option - reducing your working week rather than stopping altogether?


----------



## pcocp (20 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll give it a miss for the time being!


----------

